# Winter Driving?



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello Forum,

I was wondering how our GOATS do in the snow. I live in Richmond Virginia and we don’t get much snow for the most part. My 06 came with summer only tires. Will I be able to get around in 2 – 3 inches of snow or should I invest in some all season tires?


Thanks


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Lots of folks sell their OEM 17" wheels here. 
If you can afford it, pick up a set and get some dedicated snow tires like the Dunlop Winter Sport M3, seems like a really good winter tire for the GTO. Then you can just swap out wheels when the season comes.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll be doing the wheel/tire package (ASA wheels w/Dunlop Winter Sport M3's) from tirerack.com
They come shipped to my door mounted and balanced with all necessary hardware for $1,314. I saved a few bucks dropping down to a 17" set. 
It's a chunk of change...but a great investment if the GTO will be your daily driver for a few years.


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

I am going to consider a winter tire and rim combo. But I’m also going to consider buying a 10 – 15 year old $1,200 front wheel drive winter beater. Maybe a Honda Civic vtec, it could become my Tokyo Drift project car. haha


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Tiretrack seems to have a few winter tires for the GTO, how do they rank up, which is the best?

Continental ContiWinterContact TS790 V (Performance Winter) 
Dunlop Winter Sport M3 (Performance Winter) 
Pirelli Winter 210 SnowSport (Performance Winter) 
Pirelli Winter 240 SnowSport (Performance Winter) 
Bridgestone Blizzak WS-50 (Studless Ice & Snow)


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I have the Bridgestone WS50s on my stock rims. They are excellent, I used them last winter here in the Lake Michigan lake effect area in Indiana. I also had then on an SVT Focus. 
The GTO actually works quite well in the snow thanks to its' weight and traction control.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

ridgegoat said:


> Tiretrack seems to have a few winter tires for the GTO, how do they rank up, which is the best?
> 
> Continental ContiWinterContact TS790 V (Performance Winter)
> Dunlop Winter Sport M3 (Performance Winter)
> ...


The Blizzaks are the best you can get for snow and ice but they are very different from normal tires on a dry surface (squirmy) and are only rated for 99MPH.

The Dunlop M3's aren't as good in the snow & ice but they handle more like a normal tire on dry asphalt and have a 149MPH speed rating.

The Pirelli's, Conti's, Michelin's, Goodyear's are all a step down from these two.

I've had Blizzaks on a Volvo 850, Yukon Denali, Chrysler Pacifica, and a GTO. The GTO does very well with a dedicated winter tire.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> The Blizzaks are the best you can get for snow and ice but they are very different from normal tires on a dry surface (squirmy) and are only rated for 99MPH.
> 
> The Dunlop M3's aren't as good in the snow & ice but they handle more like a normal tire on dry asphalt and have a 149MPH speed rating.


Which brings up a good point. 
I live in the northeast where we do get significant annual snowfalls but the roads are normally cleared within 12 hours of the storms. So the only real snow I would hit would be the occasional unplowed intersection or the packed down side streets they never seem to bother clearing. My main driving would be on very cold, but salted and plowed roadways. With your info, it seems the M3's would be my best choice.
Thanks for your input Wing_Nut.


----------



## rdgerken (Jul 22, 2006)

**

GTO goes in storage, GTP comes to play in the snow :cheers

If I had to drive my GTO in the winter, a set of snow tires wouldn't be optional.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I am not very impressed by the GTO in the snow. The only thing the traction control does is make you lose a race on dry pavement when you forget to turn it off. IMHO, the traction control does not react quickly enough in snow and slippery conditions. This winter, the GTO stays in the stable.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

bergenfelter said:


> I am not very impressed by the GTO in the snow. The only thing the traction control does is make you lose a race on dry pavement when you forget to turn it off. IMHO, the traction control does not react quickly enough in snow and slippery conditions. This winter, the GTO stays in the stable.


The most frustrating thing about the T/C on the GTO is that it cuts power just after you instinctively countersteer.

It is probably calibrated to allow for a little tire-squeal before it kicks in so you can still bark the tires a bit without them going up in smoke.


----------



## GTOrustangeater (Jul 6, 2006)

my snow tires are on my sierra .. where i live in the moutains we get plenty of snow and i dont want some dumb s.o.b hot roddin and losing it right into my goat and anything with this much power and rear wheel drive isnt very good in the good snows we get..


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I contemplated it for about 2 minutes after I made the purchase (driving it in the winters) and then I just got comfortable with the fact that I'd have to find another ride for the snowy months. They salt the $hit out the roads in MA, and the streets can turn to pure ice very quickly...plus getting in and out of the car with snowy salty mucky boots is not a great idea either. For the price of those snow tires someone mentioned ($1300!!) you could save mileage on the goat and buy a whole car that should get you through at least 2 winters if you know how to shop for beaters

I got a '90 ranger 6cyl 5spd for my winter ride...its 2wd and I can't wait to beat the crap outta her! ahhaah I put snow tires in the rear and a 1/2" plate of solid steel (about 350-400lbs)...I think I'll be ok, besides I got this ride for free who cares if I smack it up?


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

BigNick - Agreed. The T/C has to be the most lame excuse for a safety device ever invented by GM. This thing does not insure safety, only reduces powertrain warranty claims by limiting torque under optimum traction conditions.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Dumb question, but I'll ask anyhow... Can the TC be set to default to the off position?


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Yep*

Keep the GTO in the garage for the winter, find a winter beater, and make sure people know why you drive a pos in the winter (its because the gto aint a snow machine) I wouldn’t even attempt to drive it in the snow, rain is bad enough. Plus you have all the salt on the road and ice chips. And even if you could control it, what if some else can't control their car and smashes into you.


My Opinion, Troy...


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree with the beater idea. I have a 93 chevy ext cab silverado 4x2 with the 4.3 V6 and the 5 speed - rusted quarters and all. 191,000 miles and counting. It was passed down from my Dad and runs like a top. I drive it all winter long here in Minnesota and also most days in the summer to work. Funny though - I think I may have it backwards, however, with the manual in the old slow truck and the auto in the GTO...oh well :lol:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Instead of spending $1300 for rims and tires, I bought a new cover and will keep the goats in the garage and drive the Sentra during the winter.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

kegbelly said:


> Dumb question, but I'll ask anyhow... Can the TC be set to default to the off position?


They do make an aftermarket module that inverts the T/C on startup, so you can default to off. Not sure where what vendors have them.


----------

